# MBTA or City?



## D_Tater (May 10, 2014)

I'm fortunate (or unfortunate) enough to be placed in two department's oral interviewing board in pretty close succession. I'm trying to do my due diligence by studying about both, and researching all I can in preparation for these interviews.

I'm hoping for the best, and should that day come, where I get a conditional offer from both departments, I'd have to end up choosing 1. So for the veterans of the force out there, can you offer some insight as to what are the pros and cons of each department?

MBTA = State funded, larger jurisdiction (more diverse work opportunities)

City = City funded, but closer to home 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated ladies and gents


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

IMHO, it depends on the city...a small city may have a very low call volume and not much happens. If you want to have lots of downtime where you have to work to be proactive then that may be the place for you. OTH, you would probably stay pretty busy with the T.

Also, look at bennies and retirement plans if you are in it for the long haul. I don't know much about either but it's something to consider.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Think of it this way I know a ton of local officers who were laterals from the T but I don't know anyone who was a local who's left to go to the T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

Irishpride said:


> Think of it this way I know a ton of local officers who were laterals from the T but I don't know anyone who was a local who's left to go to the T.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know of one, but as you said, it's highly tilted to the T->city laterals.


----------



## D_Tater (May 10, 2014)

Just as I feared. Starting out I thought all of that was because people want to work in their hometowns. Then I asked about retirement and got 25 at 50%, 30 at 7X% somewhere along that line (MBTA). No military buybacks either.


----------



## jonny d (Jan 21, 2014)

Did the T send out cards recently ?


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The Transit Police would be a great opportunity for someone looking forward to opportunities in a speciality position, such as K-9, or plain clothes patrol work. The MBTA does lose many officers to their hometown PD's, but I sometimes wonder if that is due to them thinking that the grass is greener elsewhere and the desire to do what they may consider to be "real police work". (Caveat: I know the Transit Police do "real police work". That is not a knock at them). But trust me, responding to house calls such as domestics and neighbor disputes gets old real fast. The number of people that want police involved in their personal disputes with their friends, family and neighbors is astonishing. I would lean towards the Transit Police.
You could always transfer if you decided you felt like you were missing out on something by not working for a municipal police force.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Tater (May 10, 2014)

You're referring to vacancy notices? then yes. It's all done via emails now, from HR at Boston. The last batch they sent out, as far as I know, was Feb 2014.



jonny d said:


> Did the T send out cards recently ?


----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Irishpride said:


> Think of it this way I know a ton of local officers who were laterals from the T but I don't know anyone who was a local who's left to go to the T.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took the words right out of my mouth... Both guys I know say they had fun but it was time to move on due to bennies and staffing levels.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

Getting forced to ride the T for 8 hours after a shift sounds great!


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Tough call to make without more information. If you are lucky enough to receive an offer from either then take it. Chances are you won't get 2 offers simultaneously so take the first offer you get because it may be the only. Some of the previous posts offered some solid pros for the MBTA PD which is an agency that I am familiar with and hold in high regard. I don't know what city you reside in so the only pros that I can give you is that the commute is great. Good luck.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

car-ramrod said:


> Getting forced to ride the T for 8 hours after a shift sounds great!


The T cops ride the trains ?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> The T cops ride the trains ?


That rumor is still going around???


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Take the first one that comes and is willing to sign a pay check,especially in this states. If a better offer comes and will HIRE you take that.


----------

